# Minimal degenerative hypertrophic spurring at the articular margins.  This is most si



## cstinson (Sep 30, 2009)

What dx code would you use for the description below on a radiology report?

Minimal degenerative hypertrophic spurring at the articular margins.  This is most significant in the superior patella.


----------

